# Redington Super Sport Fly Rods?



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I wanted a 6 weight rod with a fighting butt for silvers and rainbows in Alaska.

I was intrigues by the new Sage 99 series but not enough to spend $700.  Same goes for the Xi3's and other comparable American made, high end fly rods.

Westbank.com had a Scott S3S and a Sage Xi2 on closeout, both for around $400.

Sierra Trading Post has been clearing out Redington Super Sport rods for the past year or so. Japanese blanks finished in China. Retail was $449 but they were $190 with shipping by using an online coupon.

I just bought this one, a 9 foot six weight, 4 piece rod that will be paired up with an Abel Super Series 5 reel that's been great with a Sage SP 6 weight that just snapped.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,37272_Redington-Super-Sport-Fly-Rod-4-Piece-9-6wt.html 

Have any of you fished with the Redington Super Series fly rods? If so, your impressions?

It's a stiff and fast rod, which will be fine for the dead drifting of egg flies I'll mainly be doing. 

I can send it back if I'm not happy with it but am hoping it comes at least close to the rods twice and three times its price. We'll see.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

The rod just arrived. It's a rocket. A little heavy and only one ring on the reel seat but it's a nice rod and will be a good back up.

For $189 with shipping, a pretty cool fly rod.


----------



## Bowshep (Feb 22, 2010)

Redington, FTO and Amondson all have great rods probably the best rods for the price point. l would just not use your new rod as a spare let it get out and play a lot. 

A friend of mine is starting a guiding company for fly and float fishing and we have resurched fly and float rods for the client to use if they don't have their own gear. We are probably going with Amondson because the reels are just awsome with the old school cork drag.


Ken


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Oh great, thanks Paul. Just when I thought I had our tackle buying under control. And Sierra sent me a 35% off any one item coupon yesterday.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

ESOX said:


> Oh great, thanks Paul. Just when I thought I had our tackle buying under control. And Sierra sent me a 35% off any one item coupon yesterday.


Paul, it's a really nice rod. A little heavy, but super fast.

Would be perfect for slinging big flies at bass, pike & musky. And only 1/3 the cost of a Helios.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll wait for the free reel deal on the Helios.


----------

